# Configs Hackintosh 100% compatible Yosemite



## Frodon (14 Novembre 2014)

Je vous propose de partager ici vos configuration compatible Yosemite, y compris HandOff, Instant Hotspot, AirDrop, iMessage, FaceTime avec appel via l'iPhone depuis Yosemite.

Ce sujet ne doit comporter que des configurations 100% compatibles, toute configuration qu'y n'aurait même qu'une fonctionnalité non compatible n'est pas éligible.

Evidement, bien préciser ce que vous avez dû faire pour rendre votre config 100% compatible (matériel acheté, configuration, kexts, patchs...etc)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------


Je commence avec la mienne:

*Matériel:
*

*Boitier: *CoolerMaster Elite 120 Advance
*Carte mère*: Gigabyte Z87N-WiFi (mini-ITX)
*Carte WiFi/Bluetooth (en remplacement de celle d'origine):* AzureWave AW-CE123H (Wifi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac 2.4GHz/5GHz jusqu'à 867Mbps théoriques, Bluetooth 4.0 LE) au format Half Mini-PCIe
*Carte graphique: *ASUS NVidia GTX 760 DC2OC-2GD5 2GB
*Processeur: *Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz non overclocké (car ventilo d'origine)
*RAM: *Corsair 16Go DDR3 1600MHz
*Stockage: *SSD Crucial M500 960Go (OS X) + Western Digital Green Caviar 1To (Windows)
*Installation*


Pour installer OS X Yosemite, j'ai créé une Clé USB d'installation avec  DiskMaster X puis j'ai installé Clover dans la partition EFI de la Clé  (il faut activer le mode debug d'Utilitaire de Disque pour voir la  partition EFI. Pour cela taper dans le Terminal: defaults write  com.apple.DiskUtility DUDebugMenuEnabled 1) puis activer l'option  "Afficher chaque partition" dans le menu Déboguer de l'Utilitaire de  Disque.


J'ai ajouté dans le répertoire EFI/CLOVER/Kexts/10.10/ la Kext de  FakeSMC pour pouvoir booter l'install, ainsi que j'ai ajouté le FakeID  WiFi 0x43a014e4 dans le config.plist de Clover pour éviter le kernel  panic lié à la carte WiFi AzureWave mal reconnue par défaut.


Une fois installé sur le disque, j'ai rebooté en utilisant la Clé pour booter la partition OS X installé.

ATTENTION: Ne pas s'identifier sur iCloud avant d'avoir installé Clover et les Kexts puis redémarré.

1) J'ai à nouveau installé Clover, et configuré comme suis: 

Dans EFI/CLOVER/Kexts/10.10, ajout des Kexts:

FakeSMC.kext
VoodooHDA.kext (Info.plist modifié pour mettre le gain à 0 par défaut (sinon il y a un souffle horrible au démarrage))
AppleHDADisabler (fait partie de VoodooHDA)
AppleIntelE1000.kext (carte Ethernet intégrée Intel)
ALXEthernet.kext (deuxième carte Ethernet intégrée)
Dans le config.plist


Ajout du FakeID pour le WiFi dans la section Devices:



> <key>FakeID</key>
> <dict>
> <key>WIFI</key>
> <string>0x43a014E4</string>
> </dict>



Ajout des Patch 5GHz, AirPort (reconnaissance de la  carte WiFi comme une Airpot Extreme officielle) et HandOff (pour le  Bluetooth) dans la section KernelAndKextPatches -> KextsToPatch



> <dict>
> <key>Comment</key>
> <string>10.10-BCM94352-5 GHz</string>
> <key>Find</key>
> ...



Activation de l'injection de Kexts dans la section SystemParameters



> <key>InjectKexts</key>
> <string>YES</string>



Configuration du SMBIOS en me basant sur celle d'un Mac Pro 6,1 (généré via Clover Configurator), et en ajoutant/modifiant les champs suivant pour iMessage et FaceTime:
Champs smUUID: utilisation d'une valeur généré par la commande uuidgen puis remplacement de la dernière partie (après le dernier tiret) par la valeur de ROM récupéré sur un vrai Mac avec iMessageDebug
Champs BoardSerialNumber remplacé par la valeur récupéré sur un vrai Mac avec iMessageDebug


  2) J'ai généré le SSDT.aml pour les états du CPU avec ssdtPRGen.sh et mis dans EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/Patched

3) J'ai installé la Kext BTFirmwareUploader.kext version 2.6 dans /System/Library/Extensions (car déconseillé par l'auteur de l'injecter via Clover), comme suis:



> sudo cp -frp BTFirmwareUploader.kext /System/Library/Extensions/
> sudo chown -R root:wheel /System/Library/Extensions/BTFirmwareUploader.kext
> sudo chmod -R 755l /System/Library/Extensions/BTFirmwareUploader.kext
> sudo touch /System/Library/Extensions
> sudo kextcache -Boot -U /


4) J'ai également installé les autres éléments de VoodooHDA (extraits via Pacifist. C'est également de cette façon que j'ai extrait les Kexts associées), c'est à dire l'app qui restaure les paramètres du mixer et le panneau de préférence.
Évidement j'ai mis l'app qui restaure les paramètres dans mes applications au démarrage.

Voilà en gros ce que j'ai fait pour que tout fonctionne (y compris donc Hand Off, Instant HotSpot et AirDrop).

A noter que la version Z97 de la carte mère (GA-Z97N-WiFi) devrait marcher tout aussi bien avec la même carte WiFi/Bluetooth Half Mini-Pcie (AzureWave AW-CE123H).

On voit ici aussi tout l'intérêt de Clover, je n'ai pas eu besoin de toucher aux Kexts système Apple, il les patchs directement de façon dynamique. Ce qui est bien plus propre.
D'ailleurs le système sur le disque est quasi identique à celui de n'importe quel Mac, à l'exception de la Kext BTFirmwareUploader.kext pour laquelle l'auteur déconseille de la faire injecter par Clover.


----------



## RubenF (14 Novembre 2014)

Petite question Indiscrète, combien t'a couté ta configuration ? 


OS X reconnait ton Mac comme un iMac ? Mac Pro ?


----------



## Frodon (14 Novembre 2014)

RubenF a dit:


> Petite question Indiscrète, combien t'a couté ta configuration ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vu que j'ai mis des informations SMBIOS de Mac Pro 6,1, il est reconnu comme tel.

Cela m'a coûté environ 1500 tout compris.


----------



## Frodon (14 Novembre 2014)

Pour tester, j'ai voulu quand même essayé de mettre le fichier BTFirmwareUploader.kext dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/10.10/ pour voir si cela fonctionnait en mode injecté, bien que déconseillé par l'auteur de cette kext.

Et bien cela fonctionne. Donc finalement j'ai toute mes Kexts injectées par Clover, et mon système sur le disque est totalement propre.

J'ai même mis le patch TRIM dans Clover en ajoutant les éléments suivants dans la section KernelAndKextPatches -> KextsToPatch 



> <dict>
> <key>Name</key>
> <string>IOAHCIBlockStorage</string>
> <key>Find</key>
> ...



Du coup j'ai même pu réactiver la sécurité sur la signature des Kexts (car les Kext injectées ne sont pas contrôlées et donc n'ont pas besoin du paramètre kext-dev-mode=1)

Evidement, si des mise à jour viennent à modifier certains Kext système patchés de la sorte, il faudra mettre à jour le patch, mais c'est valable pour tout patch (d'ailleurs l'outil Trim Enabler sera lui même impacté et devra être mis à jour dans un tel cas).

Mais par contre cela amène l'énorme avantage de ne pas toucher au contenu sur le disque et ainsi de pouvoir réutiliser ses sauvegardes Time Machine Hackintosh sur un vrai Mac sans aucun soucis (ou un autre hackintosh qui aurait sa propre config Clover spécifique).


----------



## Frodon (14 Novembre 2014)

Bon finalement je suis revenu en arrière sur l'injection de BTFirmwareUploader.kext. Trop d'instabilité au boot.

Il vaut mieux donc mettre BTFirmwareUploader.kext dans /System/Library/Extensions directement (et du coup garder le kext-dev-mode=1), car en injection, c'est aléatoire.


----------



## Campbeast (19 Novembre 2014)

Salut Frodon
Tout d&#8217;abord félicitation pour ton tuto 
Je n'en suis pas à mon premier Hack mais je dois avouer que le passage sous yosemite est bien compliqué pour moi .

J'ai fais je ne sais pas combien de réinstalle avec yosemite et il y a toujours un truc qui ne va pas .

Sur un SSD avec clover c'est l'enfer mon hack se s&#8217;éteint pas et en plus quand j'ai fait la mise à jour 3021 je reste bloquer sur la pomme et la barre de chargement reste figer.

Sur le deuxième SSD sous chameleon je viens de le flinguer en installant Kernel pacth ,il ne démarre meme plus .bon bref il me reste encore un 3eme SSD avec Maverick ,qui lui tourne très bien .

Frodon, je voudrais savoir ,car j'ai eu la meme idée que toi en m'achetant un iMac d'occase pour pouvoir récupérer son No serial et ID .
Tu dis dans ton tuto que tu as généré un SmUUID avant de remplace la dernier partie par celui de ton vrais mac ...as tu un tuto plus explicite SVP ?????? et ou se trouve ce smUUID ..???

existe t'il des tutos pour imessagedebug ..???

a quoi sert Kext BTFirmwareUploader.kext ,est il obligatoire ..???

Merci


----------



## Frodon (20 Novembre 2014)

Campbeast a dit:


> Salut Frodon
> Tout dabord félicitation pour ton tuto
> Je n'en suis pas à mon premier Hack mais je dois avouer que le passage sous yosemite est bien compliqué pour moi .
> 
> ...



Essai de démarrer avec l'option "-v" pour voir ce qui bloque (tu peux modifier les arguments de boot directement depuis l'écran de clover, dans l'une des icones en dessous des disques).

Voir essayer avec -x (mode sans echec).

Tu dois avoir une Kext qui bloque ou manquante.



> Frodon, je voudrais savoir ,car j'ai eu la meme idée que toi en m'achetant un iMac d'occase pour pouvoir récupérer son No serial et ID .
> Tu dis dans ton tuto que tu as généré un SmUUID avant de remplace la dernier partie par celui de ton vrais mac ...as tu un tuto plus explicite SVP ?????? et ou se trouve ce smUUID ..???



En fait j'ai simplement généré un UUID avec la commande "uuidgen" dans le Terminal. Commande disponible en standard dans OS X.

Un UUID est sous la forme AAAAAAAA-BBBB-CCCC-DDDD-EEEEEEEEEEEE, il faut donc le générer avec uuidgen, puis remplacer la dernière partie (ici EEEEEEEEEEEE) par la valeur de ROM d'un vrai Mac (tel que retourné par iMessageDebug).



> existe t'il des tutos pour imessagedebug ..???



C'est assez simple à utiliser, il suffit de le télécharger (http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/files/file/278-imessage-debug/) puis de le lancer sur un vrai Mac, et de récupérer les valeurs de ROM (à mettre donc en dernière partie du SmUUID) et MLB (A mettre dans le Board Serial Number).



> a quoi sert Kext BTFirmwareUploader.kext ,est il obligatoire ..???



C'est une extension noyau qui vient patcher le firmware de la carte Bluetooth en RAM pour qu'OS X la reconnaisse.
Cela n'est nécessaire que pour certaines cartes Bluetooth (dont l'AzureWave de ma config).


----------



## Campbeast (20 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup  Frodon pour tes précieuses réponses


----------



## Campbeast (23 Novembre 2014)

salut encore à toi Frodon

Mon hack avance , j'ai commandé au USA le module wifi-bluetooth* Apple Broadcom BCM94331CD* 
normalement reconnu en natif dans yosemite " wait and see " dans 3 semaines

Petite question 
avec ton Intel Core i7-4770K 3.5GHz et ton Z87
tu la mis en imac 21"5 ou 27" et de quelle année svp ???

Merci


----------



## Frodon (24 Novembre 2014)

Campbeast a dit:


> salut encore à toi Frodon
> 
> Mon hack avance , j'ai commandé au USA le module wifi-bluetooth* Apple Broadcom BCM94331CD*
> normalement reconnu en natif dans yosemite " wait and see " dans 3 semaines
> ...



Peu importe, ça change pas grand chose. Mets juste un modèle récent, genre iMac 14,2 ou 14,3.


----------



## Campbeast (24 Novembre 2014)

Frodon a dit:


> Peu importe, ça change pas grand chose. Mets juste un modèle récent, genre iMac 14,2 ou 14,3.



Donc je peux mettre imac 14,1 ou 14,2 même si les ID que je veux pomper sont d'un imac 2012 ????


----------



## Frodon (25 Novembre 2014)

Campbeast a dit:


> Donc je peux mettre imac 14,1 ou 14,2 même si les ID que je veux pomper sont d'un imac 2012 ????



Oui, ça n'a rien à voir. Tu peux même metter MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, Mac Mini, ce que tu veux bien que tu utilise des ID d'iMac


----------



## Campbeast (25 Novembre 2014)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui, ça n'a rien à voir. Tu peux même metter MacBook Pro, Mac Pro, Mac Mini, ce que tu veux bien que tu utilise des ID d'iMac


 
Ok merci encore Frodon


----------



## grma (9 Décembre 2014)

Salut Frodon,

Je possède la même config que toi (hormis la CG, mais qui est reconnue nativement).

Je galère avec Clover et suis incapable de reproduire la conf que tu définis dans le premier post. Serait-il possible de récupérer ton dossier Clover complet ? (avec évidemment les UUID et les SerialNum brouillés)

En te remerciant


----------



## Frodon (21 Janvier 2015)

Pour information, avec la dernière version de BTFirmwareUploader.kext (version 2.7), cela fonctionne à merveille en l'injectant via Clover. Plus besoin de la mettre dans /System/Library/Extensions (ce qui permet d'avoir un système sur le disque parfaitement propre (et donc utilisable sur un vrai Mac)).


----------



## Neyres (28 Février 2015)

@ Frodon: pourquoi ne pas avoir utiliser la Broadcom BCM94360CD Carte Wi-Fi 802.11ac PCI-E WLAN Bluetooth 4.0 pour Apple ?
Encore une question... tu édites la conflits avec textedit lorsqu'elle est déjà crée ?


----------



## Brad64 (10 Mars 2015)

Hello,

La construction de mon hackintosh est presque terminée, selon les infos trouvées sur MacG et Tonymac, il me reste juste deux pièces à acheter, un SSD (_W8.1 est installé sur son propre SSD_) et une carte wifi/bluetooth.

J'ai pris une carte mère Gygabyte H97N, quelle carte wifi me conseillez-vous pour remplacer celle d'origine ?
Frondon parle d'une AzureWave AW-CE123H à env 40€, campbeast d'un *Apple Broadcom BCM94331CD, *sur TonyMac on parle de *Broadcom BCM94360CD*...
J'attends vos conseils avant de foncer 

Voici ma config :

*Boitier: *CoolerMaster Elite 130
*Carte mère*: Gigabyte Z97N-WiFi (mini-ITX)
*Carte WiFi/Bluetooth (en remplacement de celle d'origine):* À déterminer
*Carte graphique: *Nvidia GTX 970 4Go
*Processeur: *Intel Core i5-4670K / 3.40 GHz
*RAM: *Corsair Vengeance 16Go DDR3 1600MHz (_2x8Go_)
*Stockage: *SSD Crucial MX100 256Go (_OS X_) + SSD Crucial MX100 128Go (_Windows 8.1_) + Western Digital Blue 1To (_jeux Steam_)


----------



## Frodon (18 Avril 2015)

Petite mise à jour me concernant, j'ai remplacé l'utilisation de l'extension noyau BTFirmwareUploader.kext par BrcmPatchRAM.kext pour le support du Bluetooth de ma carte AuzureWave CE123H (mini-pcie), qui s'avère plus stable, plus rapide et supporte officiellement l'injection via Clover.


----------



## MilesTEG (3 Mai 2015)

Salutations cher Hackintosheurs 

Je vais vous faire part rapidement des deux configurations que j'ai utilisée avec succès pour faire les 2 hackintosh.
La dernière étant une évolution de la 1ère.

Voici la configuration de mon 1er Hackintosh :

*Carte mère *: Gigabyte P55A-UD4
*Carte graphique :*  MSI GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr 2 Go (initialement Radeon HD5770)
*Processeur : *Intel Core i5-750
*RAM : *2x4Go Kingston HyperX Perfomance PC3-12800 (DDR3 - 1600)
*LAN : *DeLock 89357 (RTL8111D) (initialement Chipset Realtek RTL8111D intégré)
*Audio : *Chipset ALC889 intégré
*Stockage : *SSD Crucial M500 480 Go (_OSX 10.10.3 (initialement 10.9.4)_) + SSD Crucial M4 128 Go (Windows 8.1 Pro) + des HDD classiques pour le stockage
*Écrans* : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS LCD 27" + SAMSUNG LCD 22" SyncMaster 226BW
*Périphériques d'entrée : *Logitech G500 + K800

Voici la configuration de mon 2ème et actuel Hackintosh :

*Carte mère *: MSI Z97S-SLI-PLUS
*Carte graphique :* MSI GTX 760 OC Twin Frozr 2 Go
*Processeur : *Intel Core i5-4690K
*RAM : *2x4Go Kingston HyperX Perfomance PC3-12800 (DDR3 - 1600)
*LAN : *Chipset Intel I218-V Gigabit intégré
*Audio : *Chipset ALC892 intégré
*Stockage : *SSD Crucial M500 480 Go (_OSX 10.10.3_) + SSD Crucial M4 128 Go (Windows 8.1 Pro) + des HDD classiques pour le stockage
*Écrans* : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS LCD 27" + SAMSUNG LCD 22" SyncMaster 226BW
*Périphériques d'entrée : *Logitech G500 + K800
Les deux configurations tournant sous Yosemite 10.10.3 sans soucis, avec Clover comme bootloader.


----------



## vampire1976 (7 Mai 2015)

Voici ma config :

*Carte mère*: Gigabyte Z77-DS3H (ATX)
*Carte WiFi/Bluetooth (en remplacement de celle d'origine):* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 Adaptateur PCI Express
*Carte graphique: *ZOTAC GTX 770 OC 2 GO
*Processeur: *Intel Core i7-3770K / 4.30 GHz
*RAM: *Corsair Vengeance 16Go DDR3 1600MHz (_2x8Go_)
*Stockage: *SSD Crucial MX100 256Go (_OS X_)


J'ai fais une installation avec Yosemite Clover avec un boot en UEFI nickel.

Tout est reconnu AndOFF etc etc...


----------



## zenelae (27 Mai 2015)

*Carte mère*: Gigabyte Z97x UD5H (ATX)
*Carte WiFi/Bluetooth (en remplacement de celle d'origine):* TP-Link TL-WDN4800 Adaptateur PCI Express
*Carte graphique: *ZOTAC GTX 660 OC 2 GO
*Processeur: *Intel Core i5-4570K 

*RAM: *Gskill  16Go DDR3 1600MHz (_2x8Go_)
*Stockage: *SSD Evo 850 Samsung 256Go (_OS X_)
*Bootlaoder:* Osmozis
Tout est fonctionnel, le bootloader est chargé en même temps que le bios, donc aucun soucis de mise à jour en 10.10.1 puis 10.10.2 et 10.10.3  

Seules les Kexts sont à installé au départ: Réseau et son.

Pour les updates de l'Os, aucun soucis ,, un vrai bonheur.

Pour la clé d'installation, c'est une clé de ré installation de l'Os, comme si il s'agissait du mac officiel ( merci Osmozis ^^)


----------

